
The Stoic Resilience of PDF Within a Digital Ecosystem - JohnHammersley
https://www.overleaf.com/blog/509-the-stoic-resilience-of-pdf-within-a-digital-ecosystem
======
mifeng
It's like asking why HTML hasn't been replaced. The business value needs to be
greater than the switching costs for both publishers and consumers.

However, as someone who spent the last 5 years working for PDF companies, I
predict that a new final form, fixed layout standard will take hold within the
next 5 years. The format will be able to adjust itself to multiple form
factors. Both Adobe and W3C are working on competing standards currently.

